# The Great Internet Light Bulb Book, Part I



## dano (Dec 30, 2005)

The Great Internet Light Bulb Book, Part I


http://members.misty.com/don/bulb1.html



--dan


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Dano! I got linked to his site way back when and lost it.  That guy must be a member _here!_ (I wonder who. :thinking: )

Larry


----------



## missionaryman (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Dano - another link added to my flashlights favourites folder...


----------



## CLHC (Dec 31, 2005)

Great site there Sir Dano! Tried looking up information regarding what I asked for in a thread regarding what "PR" stands for. Differing answers to say the least.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 20, 2006)

missionaryman said:


> Thanks Dano - another link added to my flashlights favourites folder...




Yep! Is it bad when your favorites folder is over 6MB's?


----------



## yves09876 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, great site ! Added to my favourite Bookmarks !! :rock:


----------



## waion (Mar 9, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Mar 19, 2006)

..... FAB !!


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 13, 2006)

I continue to refer to this valuable resource. When I get a camera I want to do a post showing all the ways HotWire bulbs can fail. I have some with pretty slate blue on the interior of the lamp. I'm guessing that's evaporated titanium. I have some with white powder from slow burns and some that exploded that have a chartruese powder. I'm thinking these are gas combinations that are dicated by the type failure that takes place.


----------



## frankbyerswat (Jun 21, 2006)

thank you very much!
it helps a lot!


----------

